# Clavier virtuel qui disparait !



## Inho311 (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous

Heureux possesseur d'un iPad 2, je me retrouve avec un soucis ... que je ne comprend pas.

Mon appareil est en 4.3.3 JB, et d'un coup d'un seul ce matin, il s'est mis a ne plus afficher le clavier virtuel, et ce quelle que soit l'application (native comme Notes ou ajoutée comme Facebook).

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce probleme ? Une idée de résolution ?

J'ai bien la solution extreme de la remise a 0 + remise en 4.3.3 + re-JB, mais c'est assez lourd juste pour le clavier ...


Merci beaucoup pour vos lumières !


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

La solution serait peut etre de ne pas jailbreaker l'appareil ....


----------



## Inho311 (9 Août 2011)

Personne n'a d'idée pour résoudre ce probleme ?

Le clavier est présent quand je suis sur Cydia, mais n'apparait pas dans les autres applications !


----------



## funnoam (10 Août 2011)

Pharrel a dit:


> La solution serait peut etre de ne pas jailbreaker l'appareil ....




Le jailbreak en lui meme n'est pas le problème, ce sont les applications et les tweaks que l'on installe depuis cydia qui peuvent causer des problèmes. Je jailbreak tous mes appareils depuis 2 ans et je n'ai jamais eu aucun souci. 

Pour ton problème, il faut que tu desinstalle tout ce que tu as installé recemment sur cydia. C'est forcément un tweak qui en est la cause, puisque le clavier apparait dans cydia (qui désactive lui meme ces tweak lorsqu'on l'exécute). Winterboad et compagnie. 

Plus radical mais qui est quasiment sur de marcher, cherce mobile substrate dans les paquets installés et supprime le.


----------



## Inho311 (10 Août 2011)

Bon je viens de tester d'effacer Mobile Substrate, qui m'a viré tout mes tweaks Cydia.... Marche pas

Je veux envoyer un mail, j'appuie sur le champ pour écrire un message, le clavier ne s'affiche toujours pas. Je ne sais plus quoi faire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Testé a l'instant. Ne fonctionne pas ((

Et j'ai pas envie de tout réinitialiser. Merci en tout cas pour l'astuce, une autre idée ?


----------



## irishboy (12 Août 2011)

il va peut etre falloir songer à le restaurer !!!! Tu es sûr d'avoir enlever tout les tweaks ? Ils n'utilisent pas tous mobilesubstrate (c'est pas une bonne idée de l'avoir supprimé d'ailleurs) !!!! désinstalle les tweaks un par un ?


----------



## KLI (14 Octobre 2011)

Inho311 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Heureux possesseur d'un iPad 2, je me retrouve avec un soucis ... que je ne comprend pas.
> 
> ...


2 jours de suite,j' ai eu le même probleme, parallelement à une perte de reseau; pour es deux,  la recharge de batterie fut le traitement miracle; pour mon ipad, autour de 70 pour cent de charge, tout fout le campet à 80, tout revient; je ne sais comment avoir accés sur l' ipad 2 aux informations materielles, pour savoir qui vouer aux gemonies


----------

